# Need some help with Drag Slicks.



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

So i am going with Drag Slicks this year and i am having trouble finding the ones that i want.
So i was hoping that some one could help me out with finding them or going a different rout.
2.0 16v 9A, fully built N/A motor, 11-3-1 CR, 200hp
Now this is in a 84 GTI, I run a tall gear MK3 CHE 020 trans With LSD. 
It hooks up good but not great. My best 60' is 2.1
I would think that a 1.7 or better is not out of reach.
What i want is a 22x8x14
The only size i can find in a 14" wheel is 20x8x14 or 26x10.5x14
I have 3 sets of 14"s and don't want to pay for new wheels, the slicks cost enough.
I am open to any suggestions. 
Feel free to chime in with any opinion..


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Check out m&h tires.

are you looking for D.O.T "cheater" slicks or full on slicks?


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

Witch ever is going to give me the traction that I need to get out of the hole. If I can get some DOT ones that will do it, I am all for it..


----------



## crackbunny (Oct 21, 2004)

i know 22x8x15 fit just fine under my 84 gti. 24.5x8x15 rub a little with turning and when going over long dips in the road. i run 4 bolt 15" corrado rims cause i use 11" brakes.


----------

